# T5 Ballast



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Do anyone know a store in Mississauga selling T5 Ballast, same as for coralife
twin flor. tube unit.

Thanks


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

if it's the coralife T5 slim fixtures I don't thikn you can change it (this is the low profile one i'm talking about). I've had this problem before. not a good outcome. And I find the newer T5 slim fixtures are garbage. I've had some running for years without any issue, just replacing bulbs. All newer ones I have seem to crap out and blow ballasts in months. 

Call Coralife and see what they say. Their customer service was pretty good for me


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

If you have a Princess Auto try there I bought a 4 tube t5 shop light for 49.00 bucks and replaced the lights. I believe they had the 2 light ones to.


----------

